# Rat breeders in Berkshire



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Please make yourselves known!  I'm interested in some ratties, and I don't want petshop quality ones.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Megzilla said:


> Please make yourselves known!  I'm interested in some ratties, and I don't want petshop quality ones.


you'll be lucky, unless you suck up to some NFRS people. thats my experience anyway.


----------



## Richard (Mar 10, 2009)

I've had a terrible time with the rat breeders, tried to get some Siamese Rats and got shot down in flames for asking, I won't bother trying again, not a nice experience


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Thats not the Rat fancy I used to know ! one bad apple perhaps?


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

oh no Gary theres lots of bad apples in the rat fancy.

what variety are you after Meg?


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Mixture, I want a group of males and a group of females. The male i'm going to keep at work, and the females are for home  
I'm mainly interested in roan, black, cinnamon, siamese/himi, mink, blue, pretty much anything, but not hooded-I see too much of them xD I love badger though. They don't have to be to breed standards, and I would like them young.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Rex/ hairless/manx would be nice aswell, but I don't think i'll get much of that from the NFRS  As I know some varieties are banned


----------

